# 98 Maxima will not start



## missgirle (Feb 27, 2004)

Hello Everyone:


I went out to my 98 Maxima GLE this morning and tried to start her up but nothing happened. The car doesn't even try to start, when I turn the key nothing at all happens. No power, no lights, the power locks are not even working.
So my question is, is this a battery problem? It sure does seems like it since there is no power at all.
I bought this car used in Feb 04, so I don't know the battery's history. I took a look at the battery and it is a Batteries Plus Battery, it had a sticker on it that said 11/04/03, I am assuming that is the last service date.

Can anyone give me some suggestions one what step I should take next? I am going to try and take care of it myself.
Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Josey


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

Try wiggling the posts on the battery. If there is absolutely no response when you turn the key, the battery is the cheapest and quickest thing to check. It could just be a loose connection.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

quickly touch the terminals together, without the battery being hooked to the car. use a wrench for this. this sounds crazy, but it jolts the battery for a second and "wakes it up". 
if ya see a spark, and have a voltmeter handy, check for 14 volts.
it's a definate battery prob.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

btw, in yor public profile it says you are married. Can your husband help you out at all?
Good luck, and don't get electrocuted.


----------



## missgirle (Feb 27, 2004)

*hehe*

Don't get me wrong...my husband is a smart man but he knows more about computers than cars. 
I am comfortable dealing with this... 

I figure i will just disconnect the battery and take it into batteries plus and let them test it. I hope it is just the battery.

Thank you for all of the suggestions.

josey


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

missgirle said:


> Don't get me wrong...my husband is a smart man but he knows more about computers than cars.
> I am comfortable dealing with this...
> 
> I figure i will just disconnect the battery and take it into batteries plus and let them test it. I hope it is just the battery.
> ...



why dont you just buy a new battery?!oh yea, an before installing the new one, clean the acid and rust an crap from those loops, using some fine sandpaper.you shall get a better response!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Definitely let Batteries Plus check out the battery. They could do a quick charge on it and even add some distilled water if necessary.

PM me if you have any further problems...


----------



## cooper886 (Aug 2, 2004)

*same trouble for a 99*

I am having similar problems on my 99. I replaced the battery about a week ago, drove it a few times, then yesterday my car would not start. I am suspecting it is the alternator, but have not performed the voltage checks. Is this a known problem on late 90's Maximas? Also, anyone have tips on finding a reman alternator and swapping it? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

*no trouble 96'*

I have a 96 maxima that i've had since mid-02 and i've have no problems with the alt. or the battery. The only thing that seems to be a reoccuring thing with her is the O2 Sensors. ( 4 sensors,.... replaced all 4 since ownership) She has 111000k and still going Strong!


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> quickly touch the terminals together, without the battery being hooked to the car. use a wrench for this. this sounds crazy, but it jolts the battery for a second and "wakes it up".
> if ya see a spark, and have a voltmeter handy, check for 14 volts.
> it's a definate battery prob.



yeah don't do the wrench shit - u can end up electrocuting yourself/and or welding the wrench to the battery terminals. Just go to a autozone even, and they'll check the voltage for ya.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

just go to advanced or auto zone and they will check it for you. If the battery is loosing charge while sitting still then it is either the battery or a diode in the alt. is screwed....when the diode is working it will only let power pass one way. WHen it goes out power can go two ways, therefore is can drain you battery while stitting still. An easy way to check your alt is jump the car then once it is up and running pull the Battery cable off (I think its negative) if the car continues to run then the alt. is good (assuming the diodes are working properly) if the car dies then the alt. is bad (this is the way I check mine)....the easiest way would be just to let somewhere hook it up to their machine.


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

I am not sure about the US, but there was an alternator recall on the late 90's maxima's in Canada. Can't remember what years exactly though.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

yes there was an alt recall in the US as well...just call your dealer with your VIN and they can check to see if your car applies and if so if the service has been done or not.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

if his car isn't starting and it cranks ok, then it's NOT the alternator.


----------

